# Chrysler and Nissan Part Ways On Platform Sharing



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Chrysler and Nissan have officially canceled plans to work together on a number of platform sharing opportunities. Previous plans would have seen Chrysler supply Nissan with the next generation Titan pickup truck, in exchange for Nissan supplying Chrysler with a small car for international markets, as well as a rebadged Nissan Versa for South America.

With Chrysler now owned by Fiat, the U.S. automaker now has access to a long list of small car platforms at its disposal. Nissan, however, isn't so lucky. Nissan will continue to built the Titan pickup truck at its Canton, Miss., plant through 2011, but beyond that point the Japanese automaker has no plans.

"We're exploring our options," said Fred Standish, Nissan North America spokesman.

Nissan is now left with two choices, to either find another automaker who will supply a platform or to develop its own on an tight schedule. There is also the possibility that the Titan pickup could be scrapped entirely.

More: *Chrysler and Nissan Part Ways On Platform Sharing* on AutoGuide.com


----------

